# Officer Down: Robert Krauss - [Baltimore, Maryland]



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Md. officer dies 8 months after accident*

*Officer Down: Robert Krauss* - [Baltimore, Maryland]

*








ODMP
Biographical Info*
*Age:* 39
*Additional Info:* Corporal Robert Krauss had served with the Maryland Transportation Authority Police Department for 18 years. He is survived by his wife, parents, and brother.
*I**ncident Details*

*Cause of Death:* Krauss succumbed to injuries sustained in a motorcycle accident. *Date of Incident:* December 21, 2005

*Md. officer dies 8 months after accident*
*Motorcycle escort was struck by van during Paterakis funeral procession in city*

By Bradley Olson, Sun reporter
BaltimoreSun.com
A Maryland Transportation Authority Police motorcycle officer died late Friday during surgery for injuries received more than eight months ago when he was struck by a van while escorting a funeral procession.
Officer Robert T. Krauss, 39, died at 11 p.m. Friday at Maryland Shock Trauma Center after one of several surgeries he had undergone since the Dec. 21 accident in Baltimore.
"We were not expecting this at all," said Cpl. Pamela Thorne, spokeswoman for the Maryland Transportation Authority Police. "He walked into the surgery. We all thought he was OK. This has been totally traumatic for the whole family and the whole department." ...

*Full Story: Md. officer dies 8 months after accident*


----------

